# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New product: ESU Power center



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

An 8 outlet timer/power strip

4 timer controlled outlets
4 constant power outlets
24 hour mechanical timer 15 minute setting intervals
3 foot heavy duty power cord
3 prong grounded plug and outlets
15amp 120 volt circuit breaker
UL listed

Plug lights, C02, heaters, and filters all in the same power strip.

May also be used as a wave maker to create tidal flow currents

$29.95
Available now

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

An 8 outlet timer/power strip

4 timer controlled outlets
4 constant power outlets
24 hour mechanical timer 15 minute setting intervals
3 foot heavy duty power cord
3 prong grounded plug and outlets
15amp 120 volt circuit breaker
UL listed

Plug lights, C02, heaters, and filters all in the same power strip.

May also be used as a wave maker to create tidal flow currents

$29.95
Available now

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Robert, is each one of these timer plugs individually controlled or do they all turn on and off at the same time?

Also, do you have a picture up on the website, yet?

Thanks... mario


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

And if it had a built-in GFI it would be a must-have item.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Excellent! Does it have spike protection?

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know! I'm gonna have to try and find out

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

Do you have a link to the manufacturer? I can't seem to find a home page.

James


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Their WEB site doesn't give much information, in fact this product isn't even listed on it.

http://www.esuweb.com/index.asp

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Their WEB site doesn't give much information, in fact this product isn't even listed on it.
> ...


http://www.aquabotanic.com
[/QUOTE]

Oh, just open the dang thing up and look!









------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

WEll, I dont know what a GFI is, the plug and all the outlets are grounded, and it says on it two night outlets and two day outlets, so I guess that means it has two time settings for the four outlets.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_RTR (Sep 11, 2003)

GFI is a ground fault interrupter. IMHO, all tanks should be on GFIs - cheap insurance against electrocution.

"Where's the fish?" - Neptune


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I dont have access to the newsletter right now but i think said that it did have a GFCI circuit.

Robert,
A GFCI (or GFI) protects against electrocution. They are required in all kithens, bathrooms and any other outlet near water. They typically have a "test" and a "reset" button on them.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

More specifically, a GFI detects ground faults (i.e. when your body becomes the electricity's shortest path to ground) and pops the circuit on the outlet before you get electrocuted.

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

I looked at this product on a different website. It says it has two day and two night outlets. That means, when the two day outlets are on, the night outlets are off (and vice versa). This can be usefull for reptile tanks that need a heater to come on when the light goes off or you can use the timer in a saltwater tank as a wavemaker. For planted tanks the use seems limited (or my imagination is)


----------

